
‘Five-Second Rule’ for Food on Floor Is Untrue, Study Finds - utternerd
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/20/science/five-second-rule.html
======
CyberDildonics
If you need a study to tell you not to eat off the floor, you probably aren't
going to understand the study.

------
a-no-n
The Onion must've renamed itself NY Times.

